# Sirius will offer live TV (attn: SpongeBob fans)



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

They should show it at CES in January and hopefully start offering it after that.

Source:
http://www.twice.com/article/CA6327501.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope it's a failure. XM and Sirius are two damn fine radio services and the last thing either needs to do focus their attention into another market. Audio services are what got them to where they are today and they should stick with that.


----------

